# South African citizen planning to marry UK citizen



## melex (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi There

I am a South African citizen and my boyfriend of 3 years is a British citizen.
We are planning to get married soon, and were wondering about the marriage procedure here in South Africa for foreign nationals marrying locals.

Does one have to let the state know of your intention of getting married? Or can you do the paperwork, get married and then only register the matrimony with home affairs? 

Any help will be welcome.
Thank you!


----------



## samarmar (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't think you need to inform of your intention to get married. 

However, I would only advice you to get married through a pastor who is registered with HA. That way he will send the marriage register to HA and have your marriage registered with the home affairs.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

I would suggest that you contact the UK embassy in RSA and check with them what the requirements are, even though I suspect nothing. However, your partner will have to have his status updated to married should you wish to move to the UK. This should help with entry to the UK, although they are sticky about recent marriages, so proof of relationship duration (joint account statemets or statements showing the same address etc over the relationship duration) should help.
As far as the RSA registration is concerned, I guess it should work as per normal local/local marriages.


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Dont worry, all you require is your id book, your partners passport and two s.a. id book holders to witness and a j.o.p. (justice of the peace) to marry you. Did mine in a church in parkhurst jhb
Pastor Chunky Brown. Made an appointment to see him on tuesday morning with the wifey, paid the fee and was married on thursday morning with two witnesses. they took care of the reg with HA.


----------

